

Snipt - Code sharing for twitter - kynikos

My friend created this over the last couple of nights and I thought I'd pass it along to the HN community.<p>http://www.snipt.org<p>Think of it as twitpic for programmers. Feel free to make any suggestions and I'll get them to him.
======
asimjalis
It would be nice if I could search all snipt snippets.

------
jcapote
I like.

